
I Wore an Expensive Watch While Traveling and People Treated Me Differently - wallflower
https://www.thrillist.com/expensive-watches-worth-respect-travel
======
zazen
This reeks of confirmation bias. The guy started with a stereotypical belief
that rich people are really impressed by expensive watches, and by considering
the times that he _just felt sure_ he was impressing people with his expensive
watch, he felt able to conclude that his belief was correct.

On top of which, he kind of had to come to the conclusion that the watch makes
a difference, in order to have an article to write. If he reported a negative
result, he wouldn't get a lot of clicks for that.

------
yial
Interestingly; I’ve used this before in sales but not to actively be nicer to
be people (though perhaps it came across like that) but to more effectively
target my time. For many people, if they’re looking at items that are
$4,000-$7,000 they’re tire kicking. But, if someone has on a Rolex (not even
that expensive ) or maybe a Hublot... I’ll even settle for an Hermès, just to
say that they’re more likely to purchase. That’s not to say that many people
with budget wactches don’t have the income to spend, just that people who
spend money on watches sometimes seem more likely to splurge vs save on
expensive luxery goods.

------
josh_fyi
The obvious next step is to buy a fake expensive watch. It doesn't have to
carry a brandname or even a fake name based on a brandname.

But there are dozens of luxury watch brands. So unless they are an aficionado,
most people won't know that the one you wear is not a super-high-end brand
which is so rare that they have never seen the name.

~~~
dagw
There are also a bunch of companies making genuinely nice watches for a few
hundred dollars.

~~~
yial
It’s not really about the niceness of the watch. I think it’s about name and
exclusivity, with these “super” high end watches. (More then $40,000)

------
sstorie
Might be a nice article but I couldn't even read it because of the email popup
that I couldn't dismiss (or missed how to do it easily).

~~~
dagw
Had exactly the same problem. A really obnoxious site

------
CyberFonic
Reads like a fluff piece written just to sell expensive watches to people who
lack substance but want to impress other shallow people. Or am I just being
cynical?

~~~
heavenlyblue
So when you begin a conversation with a stranger, how do you estimate his
depth?

------
FussyZeus
So if works for an expensive watch, but not an expensive phone, where does
that leave an expensive smart watch, ala Apple Watch Edition?

~~~
jbob2000
The Apple Watch is tacky, it’s not a statement of wealth or style by any
means. It’s a big ugly square that looks like it belongs on someone’s ankle
while on house arrest. It’s made by the millions by a bunch of robots and
underpaid Asians; There’s no story to it, no history, no movement, nothing to
talk about other than “yep it’s my Apple Watch”.

Don’t get me wrong, I have an Apple Watch and I wear it as needed. But it’s
not a “watch”, it’s a wrist computer, and everybody has a computer, it’s a
common good.

